
Lettuce is so local, they grow it in the supermarket - adrian_mrd
https://www.fastcompany.com/90433549/this-lettuce-is-so-local-they-grow-it-right-in-the-supermarket
======
pmdulaney
People who write these headlines are not English majors for the most part;
consequently they come up with headlines that are often not quite right.

The original headline is: "This lettuce is so local, they grow it in the
supermarket."

That wording is pretty much optimal. But the person who wrote the HN headline
decided to remove "This". Now the wording is suboptimal. A native speaker
would be likely, if he were going to remove the "This" to also remove the
"is":

"Lettuce so local, they grow it in the supermarket."

